# 64 rear window channel rot



## 64tempest (Apr 20, 2009)

The whole channel seems to have some rot with a few holes near the ends. I think about patching holes but I wonder if someone makes a patch for just that channel? Would I be better patching little spots or replacing the whole panel?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Vendors have the whole panel....I'd sand blast it down to bare and see what you have. If not too bad, it can be welded/brazed up and repaired.


----------



## 64tempest (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. It looks pretty bad to me but I guess I need to get the window out and blast the channel out. What holds the trim on and how do I get it off?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you need a trim clip removal tool- about $10 at napa


----------

